# Puppy Winners - Dec, Jan & Feb



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

congratulations all of you !!!! they are 3 fantastic pics.

Hooch, I always new your pic was a winner.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i really have to stop looking at puppy photos!


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Look at those adorable puppies...what beautiful pictures! Congratulations guys!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

why can't we stray them with "no-grow" and keep them like this!!!!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Great Pic each of You!


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

Those are three beautiful pics! Of course, isn't every puppy picture... 

Hooch, that is the cutest thing I may have ever seen.


----------



## super_nova (Dec 9, 2007)

Thank you so much to everyone who voted for Byron. Congrats to everyone who entered all 3 months, such great photos, each and every one of them!


----------

